
Share your habits and patterns that contribute to your success - deevolution
Could be morning routines, behaviors, diet, anything at all that you believe has had a influenced your success.
======
auslegung
While I'm acquiring a new skill I will think about how to explain the skill to
someone else. It helps me acquire new skills quickly.

Similarly, I document a lot of tasks so that it becomes trivial to redo it,
rather than having to think through the process every time.

